# Apple TV+ Hikes Subscription Price



## b4pjoe (Nov 20, 2010)

Apple TV+ Hikes Subscription Price For First Time, Will Now Cost $6.99 Per Month


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

b4pjoe said:


> Apple TV+ Hikes Subscription Price For First Time, Will Now Cost $6.99 Per Month


That's still pretty cheap compared with other providers, IMO.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

billsharpe said:


> That's still pretty cheap compared with other providers, IMO.


It is the cost/benefit ratio that counts.


----------



## NashGuy (Jan 30, 2014)

I'm on a free 4-month subscription to Apple TV+ via Target Circle. But I plan to re-sub for a year at $70 once that's done. There's enough good stuff on there -- all ad-free in 4K Dolby Vision -- to be worth the modest cost, IMO.


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

I signed up for three free months of Apple TV+ today so we could watch the Peanuts Halloween, Thanksgiving, and Christmas shows as well as Louis Armstrong special. And I'll be looking for others between now and February.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

billsharpe said:


> I signed up for three free months of Apple TV+ today so we could watch the Peanuts Halloween, Thanksgiving, and Christmas shows as well as Louis Armstrong special.


The Peanuts shows will be free to everyone through Apple this year.


----------



## NashGuy (Jan 30, 2014)

billsharpe said:


> I signed up for three free months of Apple TV+ today so we could watch the Peanuts Halloween, Thanksgiving, and Christmas shows as well as Louis Armstrong special. And I'll be looking for others between now and February.


Among Apple Original series, I really enjoyed Severance, Slow Horses, Acapulco, Ted Lasso, WeCrashed, Mr. Corman and The Shrink Next Door. Currently watching Bad Sisters and would recommend it too. I've also watched some stuff on there that's been just so-so or not worth the time. But their batting average is pretty good, IMO.


----------



## b4pjoe (Nov 20, 2010)

Love Slow Horses. Just can't get into Severance. I have tried twice. Loved season 1 of Ted Lasso. Season 2 was a bit of a disappointment. Started For All Manknid. Lot of people love it. I guess I am not one of them. I still have it in the queue but haven't continued for awhile. Still a lot of stuff I need to check on though.


----------



## NashGuy (Jan 30, 2014)

b4pjoe said:


> Love Slow Horses. Just can't get into Severance. I have tried twice. Loved season 1 of Ted Lasso. Season 2 was a bit of a disappointment. Started For All Manknid. Lot of people love it. I guess I am not one of them. I still have it in the queue but haven't continued for awhile. Still a lot of stuff I need to check on though.


Season 2 of Slow Horses debuts next month. It's already been renewed for season 3 and 4 as well. Looks like they film two seasons at a time.


----------

